# boxes are a waste of time.



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

eazyrizla said:


> The amount of money you spend on them, the setup, the amount of sanding. the thin mud and the shrinking. uneven drywall and the bull that comes with it. Personally I think it takes more work. I know they have their place, 8-10 foot ceilings. other than that i jest think its a borders tool, not a drywall finishers tool. i got 5 years on the job, hawk and trowel. I can run up to 18' trowel. Constructive criticism welcome.


oh wow!....prepare to get bashed for that statement. Are you kidding?!
Boxes are a waste of time?! By the time I finish typing this reply I could have coated 2 bedrooms with a box! And have done a better finish then your 18ft trowel! That's right! 18ft trowel. Maybe you should learn the difference between inches and ft before you start posting comments.

And oh....5 years on the job!? sweet jelly beans! You're a pro!
I've only just turned 24, and I have 8 years on the job!
Some of these guys on here probably have more years of experience than you have time alive on this earth my friend!

Just because you can't or don't know how to run a box doesn't mean they are a waste of time! What the heck are you using an 18" trowel for anyways!?!? Plowing driveways in the winter time when things get slow!? C'mon man....:no:

If you want advice, or want to learn how to run boxes properly without any problems anyone on here will be glad to help you out! Including myself! So don't just go trashing something or making a general statement like that if you're not familiar with the system and products.

I see you're not online often either. So welcome to Drywall Talk!
Seriously though bro! Boxes are a huge help and time saver! And if you know how to use them can make you more money than you've ever made in your last 5 years. Guys on here can show you and help you.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Took some balls to post that thread eazy... I see where your comin from ...5 years on the job...that's where your comin from... Read some more threads!! :thumbsup:


----------



## aaronthetaper (Nov 24, 2011)

hahaha mint reply pt priceless......


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> oh wow!....prepare to get bashed for that statement. Are you kidding?!
> Boxes are a waste of time?! By the time I finish typing this reply I could have coated 2 bedrooms with a box! And have done a better finish then your 18ft trowel! That's right! 18ft trowel. Maybe you should learn the difference between inches and ft before you start posting comments.
> 
> And oh....5 years on the job!? sweet jelly beans! You're a pro!
> ...


 Don't give her /him too hard a time about the 18' trowel That [ ' ] can skip by us at times..:whistling2:


----------



## aaronthetaper (Nov 24, 2011)

is using a 18 in trowel really something to brag about?


----------



## aaronthetaper (Nov 24, 2011)

the guy sold the taylormade driver he emailed me at 3 am last night


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Why would it be a hangers tool??:blink::blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Don't give her /him too hard a time about the 18' trowel That [ ' ] can skip by us at times..:whistling2:


Keyboards are a tricky thing. I was just giving em a hard time! :laughing: Hehe.
Like the snow plow bit! haha.
Im really not that much of a d!ck in real life eazyrizla.
Im actually a pretty nice guy. Im just riding ya a bit because of the thread.



aaronthetaper said:


> is using a 18 in trowel really something to brag about?


If you can mount it to the front of your truck and plow driveways with it, it is!! :laughing:


----------



## aaronthetaper (Nov 24, 2011)

i could prob use a 18 in box if they made one


----------



## aaronthetaper (Nov 24, 2011)

im jk i havent ran a box in 6 months cuz builders been using crap certenteed drywall so i have 800$ in tools collecting dust


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

aaronthetaper said:


> the guy sold the taylormade driver he emailed me at 3 am last night


ah!! Crappy! Here!! Try this one! It was only posted 2 hours ago!!
You still have a chance!!
http://thunderbay.kijiji.ca/c-buy-a...lf-Mens-Taylor-made-burner-W0QQAdIdZ362304237



moore said:


> Why would it be a hangers tool??:blink::blink:


Because you know....drywallers do so much taping....:huh:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

aaronthetaper said:


> i could prob use a 18 in box if they made one


Could you imagine how heavy that would be!? Haha! An 18" Fat-Boy! lol!


----------



## aaronthetaper (Nov 24, 2011)

the shaft is a seniors shaft not worth it gettin it reshafted. picked up another youtube taper job today so maybe ill buy a new one if my girl will let me


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

aaronthetaper said:


> im jk i havent ran a box in 6 months cuz builders been using crap certenteed drywall so i have 800$ in tools collecting dust


Glad to see I'm not the only one here having problems with that crap.


----------



## wallrocker (Mar 12, 2012)

*boxes are waste of time*

i have been finishing for 22 years both by hand and with boxes my boxes and ive had 4 different sets have paid for themselves 100 times over i will hand finish if im doing a small basement or room addition because they are too much to set up clean up and so on but a flat box when adjusted properly will fill the flats completly full a box does not lie like a unsteady hand can i will admit boes can and does leave more edges and air pockets than hand finishing but im in this trade to make money and time is money i respect the fact that you hawk and trowel and your set up time and clean up time is faster but maybe you havent ran or seen anyone run a good box


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

aaronthetaper said:


> the shaft is a seniors shaft not worth it gettin it reshafted. picked up another youtube taper job today so maybe ill buy a new one if my girl will let me


Nice man! Does it have to be a burner driver?
There's a nice R7 on there too for 100$



mudslingr said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one here having problems with that crap.


Really eh?! Just bad board? Like bad bevels or what?


----------



## aaronthetaper (Nov 24, 2011)

i just did a 12000 fter for a doc on hilldale drywall from wansons my flats ended up 4 ft wide 3 wasted days redoing them


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

wallrocker said:


> i have been finishing for 22 years both by hand and with boxes my boxes and ive had 4 different sets have paid for themselves 100 times over i will hand finish if im doing a small basement or room addition because they are too much to set up clean up and so on but a flat box when adjusted properly will fill the flats completly full a box does not lie like a unsteady hand can i will admit boes can and does leave more edges and air pockets than hand finishing but im in this trade to make money and time is money i respect the fact that you hawk and trowel and your set up time and clean up time is faster but maybe you havent ran or seen anyone run a good box


Agreed!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

aaronthetaper said:


> i just did a 12000 fter for a doc on hilldale drywall from wansons my flats ended up 4 ft wide 3 wasted days redoing them


Wow ! I'd like to see that !


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

aaronthetaper said:


> i just did a 12000 fter for a doc on hilldale drywall from wansons my flats ended up 4 ft wide 3 wasted days redoing them


Are you serious!? Just to hide the bad drywall!?!?


----------



## aaronthetaper (Nov 24, 2011)

after u load the flats i put my trowel up and they rock like a dyi ers butts. i can make my butts flatter making them a ft wide then my flats 4 ft wide


----------



## aaronthetaper (Nov 24, 2011)

everyone up here i talk to who uses certenteed using synco or pro roc all have the same prob


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> The amount of money you spend on them, the setup, the amount of sanding. the thin mud and the shrinking. uneven drywall and the bull that comes with it. Personally I think it takes more work. I know they have their place, 8-10 foot ceilings. other than that i jest think its a borders tool, not a drywall finishers tool. i got 5 years on the job, hawk and trowel. I can run up to 18' trowel. Constructive criticism welcome.


Nah, I have to disagree.

Yes, there's an up-front investment, but that becomes negligible pretty quickly and they pay for themselves pretty fast. A box can beat a hand-trowel application by AT LEAST 50% in terms of time. 

However: Here are things that most don't consider when touting the virtues of boxing vs. hand trowel. 

-Cleaning tools (time required....if you're one of the guys that doesn't just toss them in a bucket)

-Picking up after them (start-ups in the angles, crossing off, etc)

-Edges that may be less than desirable.

-Maintenance

-etc.

Yes, boxes are faster, but in the end not as fast as people claim they are. It's the same with a bazooka, gobs faster, but people forget about the other stuff that goes along with using one (similar to above). A tube will put tape on FAST, but someone has to wipe it, and roll the angles, and glaze them, and pick the corners. Again.....faster, but don't forget to include ALL of the time.

It doesn't matter what you say buckaroo.....those machine tapers still go home way earlier than I do every day and probably make more money than I do too.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

eazyrizla said:


> Constructive criticism welcome.


If it makes you happy thinking that, carry on troweling. :thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> It doesn't matter what you say buckaroo.....those machine tapers still go home way earlier than I do every day and probably make more money than I do too.


So..... what are you waiting for Slim? Feel the POWER of the dark side. Join us!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

aaronthetaper said:


> everyone up here i talk to who uses certenteed using synco or pro roc all have the same prob


The mud doesn't make a difference if the board is out of whack.

But I hear ya ! Stynko sucks big time !!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> so..... What are you waiting for slim? Feel the power of the dark side. Join us!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

fr8train said:


> So..... what are you waiting for Slim? Feel the POWER of the dark side. Join us!


I waffle over it all the time. I've run all the tools back in the day and wasn't too bad at it either...but I've never wanted to make the investment. I could run a pretty successful business here if I incorporated the tools (maybe?), but my heart's not in it. I've said it before on here, but it's a commitment to drywall that I just can't bring myself to make. I stick with tricky small stuff that I find challenging (and rewarding) where I get to do a wider range of tasks....

Builder: "Hey, don't worry about how much time it takes, I just want it done right."

Me: "If you want it done right, what the hell am _*I*_ doing here?"

Builder: "You know _Exactly _why you're here"

Me: "Awww, shucks":laughing:

What can I say....I like free reign........and high bids:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> I waffle over it all the time. I've run all the tools back in the day and wasn't too bad at it either...but I've never wanted to make the investment. I could run a pretty successful business here if I incorporated the tools (maybe?), but my heart's not in it. I've said it before on here, but it's a commitment to drywall that I just can't bring myself to make. I stick with tricky small stuff that I find challenging (and rewarding) where I get to do a wider range of tasks....
> 
> Builder: "Hey, don't worry about how much time it takes, I just want it done right."
> 
> ...


I bid high too! lol. But with automatic taping tools.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

eazyrizla said:


> I use a 18inche stiff trowel to level out all the crap work i come across.


I guess if you have to put up with that kind of stuff than boxes would be hard for you eh? It all depends. But boxes have their applications bro!
Just like 18" trowels :thumbsup:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

eazyrizla said:


> now your starting to understand.


If you were boxing board with high shoulders, would you box it like the pic moore posted after this post of yours I'm quoting?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

eazyrizla said:


> now your starting to understand.


Well I do stuff by hand too! I don't only use boxes! lol.
I do all my butt joints and beads by hand!
But I run my flats with boxes! Wouldn't do it any other way!
Unless like its been mentioned before, its a small job, or a reno that needs patching or blending in or something.
But they do have their places.
I sympathize for that crappy drywall though 
No fun!



moore said:


> :thumbup::thumbsup:


Nice closet monster Moore!!


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Man is this thread gunna heat up when 2Buck sees it.:whistling2:

My thoughts. Why walk when you can drive? WHY trowel when you can box? I was trained as a hand finisher but boxes rule.:yes:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

eazyrizla said:


> I have my own ideas on how to do things.


So how would you box board with high shoulders?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> Level 5 one coat.


Level 5 on ceilings . Level 4 on walls ..boxed in block.. skimed by hand ..gold bond board..decent shoulders ..better than pro rocks junk ..


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> So how would you box board with high shoulders?


Assuming for a moment that you'd decided to try to do it with boxes.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> I have my own ideas on how to do things.


 So did I .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Man is this thread gunna heat up when 2Buck sees it.:whistling2:


Nawh:whistling2:

he's from calgary, a place full of cowboys and cows, that's why it's called cow town. he might fit the drywall description of dumb like cow, strong like bull, but unfortunately this guy would be a cowboy too:whistling2:

But you guys have fun:thumbup:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Seems to me like someone is looking to start an argument.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> thats not Level 5 on ceilings.


 so your a painter ?? You call the sandable primer a level 5?? 


ANY WALL OR CEILING FINISHED OUT FOR PAINT IS A LEVEL 5 FINISH! ! ! 

I can give ya a level 20 If ya wanna pay for it!!!


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> totally out of context. this is how we learn.


that's right !!! pay attention man!!!


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://youtu.be/_gqM4EAYC4w 7'' box @ 10'' box then skim by hand ..pro rock up stairs ..high shoulders 
Gold bond in basement..


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

You're messing with my head as well, moore. :laughing:

If you ever figure out or find out how to box a lot of high shoulders out, which I have to do a fair amount of in my work, come back and let us know, eazy. Boxes might then seem a little more useful to you. Or not.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:thumbsup:


JustMe said:


> You're messing with my head as well, moore. :laughing:
> 
> If you ever figure out or find out how to box a lot of high shoulders out, which I have to do a fair amount of in my work, come back and let us know, eazy. Boxes might then seem a little more useful to you. Or not.


Skim by hand old man!!! Show off ..NO! High shoulder king ..YES!!
Certainteed owes me !!!! I make there chit look half a$$ good...Pro - roc should throw a few bones my way also!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

If you only knew...
If your jobs consist of less than 20 sheets of board I can see a bit of validity to your opinion, but you clearly have no idea how much faster boxing jobs is period.
Shrinkage-minimal
Sanding between coats-minimal
skimming 600 standups yourself in a day-pricelss


eazyrizla said:


> The amount of money you spend on them, the setup, the amount of sanding. the thin mud and the shrinking. uneven drywall and the bull that comes with it. Personally I think it takes more work. I know they have their place, 8-10 foot ceilings. other than that i jest think its a borders tool, not a drywall finishers tool. i got 5 years on the job, hawk and trowel. I can run up to 18' trowel. Constructive criticism welcome.


For everything else it's....


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

?????????????????


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

eazyrizla said:


> The amount of money you spend on them, the setup, the amount of sanding. the thin mud and the shrinking. uneven drywall and the bull that comes with it. Personally I think it takes more work. I know they have their place, 8-10 foot ceilings. other than that i jest think its a borders tool, not a drywall finishers tool. i got 5 years on the job, hawk and trowel. I can run up to 18' trowel. Constructive criticism welcome.


 Set up? thinning down mud doesn't take very long compared to the length of a job, the speed you gain and time saved more than makes up for it.

The Sanding is probably less than you'd have with hand finishing , certainly wouldn't be more, you don't need to sand between coats.

I can run unthinned mud through an 8inch box and pump no problem and it doesn't shrink much at all.. even if thinned down, a box puts a very consistent crown on a join , if that shrinks back it has to shrink that crown away first...shrinkage isn't a problem.

Uneven drywall? Not really the Boxes fault that some other trade isn't doing things to the correct standard, boxes can cope with a certain amount of uneveness, they're still good at getting an uneven join where it need to be faster than hand finishing alone.


And clean up doesn't take all that long, I can thoroughly clean 3 boxes 2 angle heads a pump and angle box handles, roller, etc in less than an hour, and on a whole job you save a lot more than that plus the time taken thinning mud down.

Hand finishing is a f#$%$ing drag once you've tasted the Darkside

Having said that there is a certain amount of cursing ans swearing when learning the tools....but isn't that the way with hand tools too?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

eazyrizla said:


> The amount of money you spend on them, the setup, the amount of sanding. the thin mud and the shrinking. uneven drywall and the bull that comes with it. Personally I think it takes more work. I know they have their place, 8-10 foot ceilings. other than that i jest think its a borders tool, not a drywall finishers tool. i got 5 years on the job, hawk and trowel. I can run up to 18' trowel. Constructive criticism welcome.


Five years wow I guess that makes you an authority on how to make money right? I think most with this sense of attitude really don,t understand the concept that time is money or they do not know how to run the tools so they badmouth them. 18' trowel wow I would call that a concrete screed are u sure its not an 18 (") trowel? I am sure that is what u had meant regardless there is no comparison. I think you just opened up a hole new can of worms with your post...


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a crew of 6 guys and every guy does there flats different some are great, and some not so great. Some leave 1 ridge in the flat and some leave 10. It was very frustrating when it came to sanding the double coat. 

Now we use the boxes and what a difference in the quality and consistency. No one complained about sanding other guys work not to mention the time savings. 

Boxes area awesome. Simple as that.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

eazyrizla my mother always told me : if you have nothing good too say , don't talk . Its clear that you never use flat box the proper way , watch some youtube video if it can help you decide if its good or not beacuse i'm sure no one here in dwt would sell there boxes to go back to hawk and trowel.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> :thumbsup:
> Skim by hand old man!!!


I do, young pup. :whistling2: When and where I have to.

For everything else, There's Boxes.
Boxes: Don't leave home without them.

My box ad for the day. :laughing:

Have a good one out there, everyone.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

eazyrizla said:


> The amount of money you spend on them, the setup, the amount of sanding. the thin mud and the shrinking. uneven drywall and the bull that comes with it. Personally I think it takes more work. I know they have their place, 8-10 foot ceilings. other than that i jest think its a borders tool, not a drywall finishers tool. i got 5 years on the job, hawk and trowel. I can run up to 18' trowel. Constructive criticism welcome.


 I could go on how you're so wrong how the time spent mixing mud and cleaning up is done by some rookie making 9.00 an hour and your time is spent making money/production. and then you're off to something else making more money/production but I won't. :blink:

You're post reminds me of an amish hanger I was talking to one day. His theory was that roto-zips were more work and slower then cutting all boxes by hand.
If you were hanging drywall would you use a screw gun or a screw driver? Cause with a screwgun you have to walk to get it probably plug it in get the screws carry it around put the screws on the gun plus you have to pull the trigger then you have to install a new bit sometimes . After you're done you have to put it away. A screw driver just seems quicker.:hammer:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Every hand finisher I ever teamed up with was a good and fast finisher but they ALL switched to the Ames system after working with me just to stay competitive. You woulden't survive in my neck of the woods running houses, finishing by hand, unless your wife is the bread winner or you live in a van down by the river.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I can see where boxes arent necessary. Small jobs and bad framing/rocking jobs.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Every hand finisher I ever teamed up with was a good and fast finisher but they ALL switched to the Ames system after working with me just to stay competitive. You woulden't survive in my neck of the woods running houses, finishing by hand, unless your wife is the bread winner or you live in a van down by the river.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

5 years experience you say? take this from a guy who hand tapes and finished most of the time..
Your flat out wrong and that's that..your slower and your work is no better.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> unless your wife is the bread winner


:thumbup::laughing: Here Bucky!

PA will get it.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

You guys are pure trollbait. He's just shooting fish here.

I'm guessing it's whoever is also behind the General & Harvey accounts. 2 Buck, I'm looking in your direction. :jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

An example of what running boxes can do!
And you can expect to stay that clean as well, as compared to doing everything by hand.
Faster!
Nicer! 
Cleaner!
This is the same job we taped using the Homax banjo.
http://youtu.be/m5pvaBFH4ow?hd=1


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Jason said:


> You guys are pure trollbait. He's just shooting fish here.




I kind of wondered a bit especially when he 'switched' to wanting a bazooka, in what seemed to be a response to a post of mine about boxes.

But as we've seen in some of the drywall Youtube videos, there are those people out there doing drywall - the 'special bus' kind...... 



Jason said:


> I'm guessing it's whoever is also behind the General & Harvey accounts. 2 Buck, I'm looking in your direction. :jester:


You've got a suspicious mind. :thumbsup:



PrecisionTaping said:


> An example of what running boxes can do!
> And you can expect to stay that clean as well, as compared to doing everything by hand.
> Faster!
> Nicer!
> ...


Quit giving away our boxing secrets like that, PT.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Jason said:


> You guys are pure trollbait. He's just shooting fish here.
> 
> I'm guessing it's whoever is also behind the General & Harvey accounts. :jester:


If that's true, how sad it must be.......to spend a portion of your life creating scenarios inside an electronic box so that other people will pay attention to you.

Wait............what?


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> If that's true, how sad it must be.......to spend a portion of your life creating scenarios inside an electronic box so that other people will pay attention to you.
> 
> Wait............what?


 
Yeah but the internet is a great place to steal sh!t. For example, I'm stealing your line, "If you want it done right then what am I doing here?!" But I promise to tell them it was sent to me by The Great Orson.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Jason said:


> Yeah but the internet is a great place to steal sh!t. For example, I'm stealing your line, "If you want it done right then what am I doing here?!" But I promise to tell them it was sent to me by The Great Orson.


Nanoo-nanoo. Shazbot!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Jason said:


> You guys are pure trollbait. He's just shooting fish here.
> 
> I'm guessing it's whoever is also behind the General & Harvey accounts. 2 Buck, I'm looking in your direction. :jester:


I now proclaim you guys are dumb, if you do not install your drywall on the walls backwards. The bevell on the rock is useless........

Naw, I'm more creative than that, if I wanted to stir up the chit


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2Buck and Harve are not the same person. They both replied to different threads at the same time.:yes:
Besides 2Buck is a Canuck and deep down they are too nice to be trolls.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> 2Buck and Harve are not the same person. They both replied to different threads at the same time.:yes:
> Besides 2Buck is a Canuck and deep down they are too nice to be trolls.


Your absolutely right gazman:thumbup:

So whats wrong with that mean prick Mudshark,,,then :whistling2::jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> 2Buck and Harve are not the same person. They both replied to different threads at the same time.:yes:
> Besides 2Buck is a Canuck and deep down they are too nice to be trolls.


Awe....we do try and be nice! :yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I now proclaim you guys are dumb, if you do not install your drywall on the walls backwards. The bevell on the rock is useless........
> 
> Naw, I'm more creative than that, if I wanted to stir up the chit


*

M*aybe *U*s *D*umb *S*heetrockers *T*emporarily *A*pprove *R*idiculousness*?*

:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> *
> 
> M*aybe *U*s *D*umb *S*heetrockers *T*emporarily *A*pprove *R*idiculousness*?*
> 
> :whistling2:


I approve!! lol


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> 2Buck and Harve are not the same person. They both replied to different threads at the same time.:yes:


Well, I've seen 2buck and 2buckjr on here at the same time at times. Still don't think there couldn't be something going on? :yes:



gazman said:


> Besides 2Buck is a Canuck and deep down they are too nice to be trolls.


Tell that to cazna, so he'll quit labeling some of us vultures.



SlimPickins said:


> *
> 
> M*aybe *U*s *D*umb *S*heetrockers *T*emporarily *A*pprove *R*idiculousness*?*
> 
> :whistling2:


lol

Where has he been, anyway. I thought I saw his name up the other day, but no posts.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Where has he been, anyway. I thought I saw his name up the other day, but no posts.


Maybe he's been too busy being someone else......or he's been getting back to work, you slacker.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Maybe he's been too busy being someone else......


Yeah - like Eazy?  (When you look at Eazy's name - eazyrizia = easily getting a rise out of people?)

Wonder if he's anyone like the eazyrizia with one of the 4 comments here: http://www.demonoid.me/files/details/2758085/0010653532170/

Not that it matters to me. Unless maybe it is, and one wants to go torment him back(?) :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Yeah - like Eazy?  (When you look at Eazy's name - eazyrizia = easily getting a rise out of people?)
> 
> Wonder if he's anyone like the eazyrizia with one of the 4 comments here: http://www.demonoid.me/files/details/2758085/0010653532170/
> 
> Not that it matters to me. Unless maybe it is, and one wants to go torment him back(?) :whistling2: :laughing:


I have enough trouble keeping up with my own damn posts on this webbermadingy....I don't know how they do it.

However, I've been thinking about harvey's foam/glue idea lately (in case my train of thought meandered a little off-track it's because of harve's potential as a duplicate account). I used some "Green Series" adhesive to glue some board on stucco the other day, and the stuff looked just like taping mud......smelled like it too, but dried more like glue, hard and a little flexible.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> However, I've been thinking about harvey's foam/glue idea lately (in case my train of thought meandered a little off-track it's because of harve's potential as a duplicate account). I used some "Green Series" adhesive to glue some board on stucco the other day, and the stuff looked just like taping mud......smelled like it too, but dried more like glue, hard and a little flexible.


Excellent. I don't know what you're talking about, but Excellent. :yes:

(I don't read all the posts here.)


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Excellent. I don't know what you're talking about, but Excellent. :yes:
> 
> (I don't read all the posts here.)


It was a while back, and Harvey suggested that the trade start using spray-foam to seal joints instead of tape. It was not a very well received idea (with the exception of an open mind or two:whistling2.

While I may not start using foam on joints any time in the near future it DID get me thinking about effectively "welding" sheets together and the experimentation process has begun.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

And Slim, dont bother with that spray foam, it sticks to the knifes.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> And Slim, dont bother with that spray foam, it sticks to the knifes.


Perfect! Now I just have to invent a knife that the spray foam won't stick to.....:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your absolutely right gazman:thumbup:
> 
> So whats wrong with that mean prick Mudshark,,,then :whistling2::jester:


I had an earlier reply to this post but one of the "super moderators" took it down. Seems they didnt like my mentioning a lack of a certain type of adult activity to justify my meanness.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Perfect! Now I just have to invent a knife that the spray foam won't stick to.....:whistling2:


teflon?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> teflon?


I was being silly....I'd have to reinvent the whole system to use another material to "weld" joints. However, knowing drywallers........they'd never go for it.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

but there is that percentage of them who will always try the next thing. it could be like the shamwow of drywall.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> It was a while back, and Harvey suggested that the trade start using spray-foam to seal joints instead of tape. It was not a very well received idea (with the exception of an open mind or two:whistling2.
> 
> While I may not start using foam on joints any time in the near future it DID get me thinking about effectively "welding" sheets together and the experimentation process has begun.


Ah, I see.

Well, as the fictional character Max said, in the book The Max Strategy, experiments/experimentation never really fails. Even if the experimenting doesn't work, you don't go back to where you were before - if only that's gaining an appreciation for the way you've already been doing it, that works.

Another one I liked from Max: You can't get to better without first getting to different.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Tell that to cazna, so he'll quit labeling some of us vultures


 
Im not sure how to take that Justme, I hope it was a joke as i have never labeled anyone here a vulture??? If you think i have then its never been my intent.  No need to go hunting and multi quoting me apart ethier, Im telling you i havent.............You vulture :jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Im not sure how to take that Justme, I hope it was a joke as i have never labeled anyone here a vulture??? If you think i have then its never been my intent.  No need to go hunting and multi quoting me apart ethier, Im telling you i havent.............You vulture :jester:


Oops. Sorry, caz. My mistake. It was 'Vulchers': 



cazna said:


> Considering the circling Vulchers when ever TT Mike says anything, Would you want to???


:whistling2:

But it's all good - it mostly was my way of poking a bit of fun, and I'd thought to throw a smilie in there, but I didn't to let it be known that I questioned the reasoning a bit. If there are vultures here, with some of the dodging and questionable reasoning Mike was using to try and evade and answer mine and a couple others posts, I'd be inclined to add Mike to the circlers list as well as myself.

You guys are more important to me than being in the good graces of manufacturers that come here (not that I don't like the reps, if they seem to shoot fairly straight), and I'll stand up against something that I think is at times trying to manipulate, misrepresent, mislead. Our drywall finishing jobs can be hard enough, and hard enough to at times make some decent enough money to pay the bills, and we get busted up enough as it is (weeks of workers rehab coming up for me, which I'm sure many of you have been through already, or should be), to allow that. But that's just me.

In my defense, I did go a little light/easy, as it seemed some of you were starting to 'squirm' a bit with some of my posting (the 'Can't we all just be friends' type of squirming). If you Really want to see me get into it......:jester: (I happen to have some background in things like post secondary studies in logic. I'd thought at one time to make it a minor, till the upper level logic classes started getting stupid, imo. No real 'real world use'. Just real philosophical word games.)

But j/k about getting into it more. I've got a lot of projects, outside of drywall finishing as well, to get really serious about. So I'll be around a little less to try and protect everyone.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Oops. Sorry, caz. My mistake. It was 'Vulchers':
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your a sharp ole dude justme...Good luck with your recovery ..Hope ya get back to where you NEED to be soon.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh fair enough then, I did say Vulchers, Ch!t man, I cant remember what the hell i typed yesterday let alone last week, We had many months of broken sleep with our baby girl, I swear its affected me, Jokes aside, Talk about brain fog, I swear its changed me, I use to sharper before that, She would wake with a scream a few times a night, It actually hurt, I descrided it like getting an axe in your head, Head splitting pain, There was a reason for it but i cant spell it so take my word for it, You would make a good reporter justme, I was going to say paparatzie, but i cant spell that either.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> Your a sharp ole dude justme...Good luck with your recovery ..Hope ya get back to where you NEED to be soon.


You're a good sort. Thanks, young sprog. : )

As for my getting back to where I NEED to be soon, that assumes I've been there already. 

Drywall finishing was just supposed to be a 5-6 month stopover, to help some in-laws out who were in a labour crunch. A couple years later......:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Oh fair enough then, I did say Vulchers, Ch!t man, I cant remember what the hell i typed yesterday let alone last week, We had many months of broken sleep with our baby girl, I swear its affected me, Jokes aside, Talk about brain fog, I swear its changed me, I use to sharper before that, She would wake with a scream a few times a night, It actually hurt, I descrided it like getting an axe in your head, Head splitting pain, There was a reason for it but i cant spell it so take my word for it, You would make a good reporter justme, I was going to say paparatzie, but i cant spell that either.


Understood, and I can relate.

Thanks as well to you, cazna. You're also a good sort. I'm pleased to have met people here like you and moore.

Funny you should mention the reporter thing. It's a project I began yesterday - doing some gathering of thoughts for some upcoming limited edition small books on innovative concepts - concepts being defined as the 'DNA' of ideas. They'll be used to give over to certain chosen potential clients, in certain fields.

One way you can cost effectively publish such, even to make up family keepsake books for such as your girl: http://landing.blurb.com/gbmCA-write?ce=google_can_gen_writebook&gclid=CN3OlJ2rqKwCFYXrKgodoCF92Q


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

eazyrizla said:


> The amount of money you spend on them, the setup, the amount of sanding. the thin mud and the shrinking. uneven drywall and the bull that comes with it. Personally I think it takes more work. I know they have their place, 8-10 foot ceilings. other than that i jest think its a borders tool, not a drywall finishers tool. i got *5 years on the job*, hawk and trowel. I can run up to 18' trowel. Constructive criticism welcome.


Is that 5years on the SAME job? You should buy some boxes mate, you'd be finished by now:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

E.K Taper said:


> Is that 5years on the SAME job? You should buy some boxes mate, you'd be finished by now:whistling2:


Haha! Good one! That made me laugh!


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

eazyrizla said:


> The amount of money you spend on them, the setup, the amount of sanding. the thin mud and the shrinking. uneven drywall and the bull that comes with it. Personally I think it takes more work. I know they have their place, 8-10 foot ceilings. other than that i jest think its a borders tool, not a drywall finishers tool. i got 5 years on the job, hawk and trowel. I can run up to 18' trowel. Constructive criticism welcome.


wow... I am assuming you work by the hour? I started off much like you the first few years in the trade.. Trust us... you will probably triple your output/time saved, when you learn to use your box's properly, assuming you can get alot of square footage... my box's/pump/handle paid for themselve's easily in the first few weeks.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

E.K Taper said:


> Is that 5years on the SAME job? You should buy some boxes mate, you'd be finished by now:whistling2:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> I seen and know how to run a good box. the guy am working with been runing box for 30 years. and at the end of day you can do more with a trowel, no runing back doing connexs, no ruff sanding ya i dont ruff sand, a scraping thats it. no dust. its a beautiful thing. my favorite trowel is 13" curve. i do everything with it. my technique is boxing jest with trowel.:icon_cool:


 What's a connexs? Not pokin at ya eazy ,,but what's a connexs??


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

***:blink:


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

eazyrizla said:


> I seen and know how to run a good box. the guy am working with been runing box for 30 years. and at the end of day you can do more with a trowel, no runing back doing connexs, no ruff sanding ya i dont ruff sand, a scraping thats it. no dust. its a beautiful thing. my favorite trowel is 13" curve. i do everything with it. my technique is boxing jest with trowel.:icon_cool:




ok....

video of you working please!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

By connects I think he means tying in...
Like no having to go back to tie anything in.
and by 13" curve I think he means wasting his time :yes:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

eazyrizla said:


> anyone ever see what a box taper dose after coating


Go home and drink beer!? 6 hours before you're done work?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> anyone ever see what a box taper dose after coating


 smoke a joint?


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

eazyrizla said:


> heater


Heat what?:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> smoke a joint?


Hahaha! Oh Moore! You & your long hippie hair! 







SO baked!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> heater[/quote
> oh..


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

eazyrizla said:


> heat in your moms but


Bahahaha!! You've been told Moore. :laughing:
Heat in your moms butt.....wow.....
Rush moore to the burn unit! I don't think he's gonna make it!


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

eazyrizla said:


> its ok we were not close friends anyways.


Hahaha! awe....
are we friends eazyrizla?






Careful how you answer that....
you might get a free pen out of the deal :yes:























:no:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

eazyrizla said:


> am not you mom.


ummm...what?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:surrender::surrender::surrender::surrender::surrender:


eazyrizla said:


> its ok we were not close friends anyways.


 idiot..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> :surrender::surrender::surrender::surrender::surrender:
> idiot..


Hahaha!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

if boxes are set right you can do a few miles a day easy

People who do not know how to set it have a negative opinion and a hard time sanding

by hand coating
how can you run a flat as evenly as a box?

an angle as evenly as a flusher?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> if boxes are set right you can do a few miles a day easy


 With the help of some 120 grit ...right Joe?? LOL!!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> With the help of some 120 grit ...right Joe?? LOL!!!!



be there all day tying to run as evenly as the crown of a box and never do it

but yeah Moore Lol is what this whole thread is

yep the 120 grit tAper lol lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> With the help of some 120 grit ...right Joe?? LOL!!!!


Your giving out too many secrets Moore:yes: too many secrets:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Apparently this thread is about Moore's moms but? lol!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

ya man! Eazyrizla's gonna know what grit of sand paper to use now!! :whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Moore that is One Hundred and twenty reasons for hand taping


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

omfg.... im starting to like this place.... hahaha


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Forced said:


> omfg.... im starting to like this place.... hahaha


Yeah, it get's pretty entertaining around here... especially when my Northern friends start going at it 
(Hey 2Buck, did I get that right? North? :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Yeah, it get's pretty entertaining around here... especially when my Northern friends start going at it
> (Hey 2Buck, did I get that right? North? :whistling2:


Yup! Northern! I think....
wait...ya..no wait...yes! :yes:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

eazyrizla said:


> am jest going to let loose. am from calgary. oil money and more money. my phone rings all day long. i run a 4 man tapeing crew. i dont overlap my tape. clean tape, i dont run no machines. i dont ruff sand, waste of mud. sinco is garbage. thars no mony in tapeing cookey cuter houses. (to me) i eather do custom jobs or commercial jobs.
> 
> But i can see why you guys down south get mad. I feel bad all your guys work is based on productivity. and you guys pay crazzy mony for gas. anyways i love whare live and work.
> 
> the next boom is comeing soon as those rich people build that oil pipeline. but anyways.


:furious:

OK easyrizla - you may have stirred up the pot a bit with your thoughts on drywalling, but you have really stirred me up with your thoughts on Alberta Oil. 

Those rich people building a pipeline.... 

Lets get it strait - the people of BC dont want that oil pipeline coming to our coast (Endridge proposal) and their 200 plus supertankers a year coming into our waters. It is simply an environmental disaster waiting to happen if it ever did. That idiot Prime Minister of ours is attempting to eliminate protecting the environment in his proposed changes to the federal Fisheries Act - how asinine. The Indian Bands are all against the proposal and are saying NO. China seems to think they can get the oil and screw the environment, our coastline and our people. We dont even have the smarts to process our own dirty tarsands oil. Well you money grubbin Albertans can take that pipeline and stick it where the sun don't shine but don't be sending it out here. Maybe try sending it to all your friends in Texas.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> :furious:
> 
> OK easyrizla - you may have stirred up the pot a bit with your thoughts on drywalling, but you have really stirred me up with your thoughts on Alberta Oil.
> 
> ...


I'm by no means a tree hugging greenie with body odor and hairy armpits, but the sooner they realize the oil age is coming to an end the better, time for them to try and get rich from a different energy source that won't screw up the world, oil is going to run out and the world won't be prepared when it does because they are too focused on making money today and not worried about tomorrow.......I suppose I do sound a bit like a tree hugging greenie :blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I also am no tree hugging greenie, but has anyone noticed the increase in earthquakes world wide? I have often wondered if there is any relationship between the removal of oil and earth quakes. Here is a report about the link between one type of extraction and earth quakes. But what are they not telling us? Now I sound like a conspiracy theorist.
http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2011/08/its-official-human-activity-can-cause-earthquakes.html


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> I also am no tree hugging greenie, but has anyone noticed the increase in earthquakes world wide? I have often wondered if there is any relationship between the removal of oil and earth quakes. Here is a report about the link between one type of extraction and earth quakes. But what are they not telling us? Now I sound like a conspiracy theorist.
> http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2011/08/its-official-human-activity-can-cause-earthquakes.html


Yeah, I think they have pretty much linked fracking with minor earthquakes, and minor earthquakes can trigger large ones too. I see the other side of the pacific rim has started moving again as well.... watch out those on the san andreas.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> I'm by no means a tree hugging greenie with body odor and hairy armpits, but the sooner they realize the oil age is coming to an end the better, time for them to try and get rich from a different energy source that won't screw up the world, oil is going to run out and the world won't be prepared when it does because they are too focused on making money today and not worried about tomorrow.......I suppose I do sound a bit like a tree hugging greenie :blink:


 When battery and solar cell technology catch up to the point of being more viable, it will be sweet indeed. 

Recently the largest laser test ever performed was done here in California, the potential for more energy input than output through fusion is getting closer and closer. Until technology catches up with theory, we are dependent on oil and coal.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

*I think what* *eazyrizla is saying is he likes giving handjobs.*


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> *I think what* *eazyrizla is saying is he likes giving handjobs.*


Ha ha ha too funny


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> am jest going to let loose. am from calgary. oil money and more money. my phone rings all day long. i run a 4 man tapeing crew. i dont overlap my tape. clean tape, i dont run no machines. i dont ruff sand, waste of mud. sinco is garbage. thars no mony in tapeing cookey cuter houses. (to me) i eather do custom jobs or commercial jobs.
> 
> But i can see why you guys down south get mad. I feel bad all your guys work is based on productivity. and you guys pay crazzy mony for gas. anyways i love whare live and work.
> 
> the next boom is comeing soon as those rich people build that oil pipeline. but anyways.


 I would love to see a string of cookie cutters right now!! 

Good to hear [even you] are busy..If your telling it straight..


Dude!!! ...I thought my spelling was bad...


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> :furious:
> 
> OK easyrizla - you may have stirred up the pot a bit with your thoughts on drywalling, but you have really stirred me up with your thoughts on Alberta Oil.
> 
> ...


Are you really trying to have an intelligent discussion with..........someone who I won't name? :blink:


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> *I think what* *eazyrizla is saying is he likes giving handjobs.*



Ok, you (eazyrizla) have to situate the thing..
You use the car to go to town (ex) 10 miles, but park it and get into the shop walking.
You don't get the car to go 2 blocks from your house.
You (generally) do not travel 500 miles on foot:1eye:

The same as this recent posted video, at 5:40 the atm tool taper took the knife.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFIASKpfVeU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> Ha ha ha too funny


ooooook


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

=7 BOX:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I tried commenting on your video on YouTube Moore but my account's being funny. It won't let me post replies for some reason.
Weird, I've tried a bunch of times and its not working. Tried commenting on both of them. I've been clicking on them everytime I sign on hoping it works, but its not for some reason. But at least i'm giving you allot of views! lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I tried commenting on your video on YouTube Moore but my account's being funny. It won't let me post replies for some reason.
> Weird, I've tried a bunch of times and its not working. Tried commenting on both of them. I've been clicking on them everytime I sign on hoping it works, but its not for some reason. But at least i'm giving you allot of views! lol


 yeah I hear ya PT.. So your those 9 veiws? I dont make these vids for you tube..I make them for the brothers here at DWT so they can bash me ,,and tell me what i'm doing wrong..lol!

BUT! watch out PT! one day I may buy me a fancy camera and take some speech lessons...:whistling2:


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

moore, what kind of handle was that?... I never seen a short handle like that..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Forced said:


> moore, what kind of handle was that?... I never seen a short handle like that..


Drywall master 12'' super finish flat box handle. All-wall .comhttp://www.drywalltalk.com/reviews/12-box-handle-drywall-master


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Moore, after all of the discussions on here about it, why are you still wiping behind the box? Trust your box bro!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

you like that 7":yes: Lookin good:thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> 101 0405 - YouTube=7 BOX:thumbup:


What is that moore 125 sheets? You got to get to boxing angles. You'd run those angles in 2 1/2 hours. They'd be done and ready to sand.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> yeah I hear ya PT.. So your those 9 veiws? I dont make these vids for you tube..I make them for the brothers here at DWT so they can bash me ,,and tell me what i'm doing wrong..lol!
> 
> BUT! watch out PT! one day I may buy me a fancy camera and take some speech lessons...:whistling2:


Hahaha! Ya that was me man!
I think I probably viewed that video like 15 times by now. Damn comments still wont work for some reason. I dont know what I did with my computer, but YouTube's being weird.
Haha! And I look forward to that day Moore!
Wait until you see the videos I got coming for you guys next! :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fenez said:


> 5 years experience you say? take this from a guy who hand tapes and finished most of the time..
> Your flat out wrong and that's that..your slower and your work is no better.


well I got to say that angle tools give a better finnish than any hand bomber can do and thats that, show me how anyone can run a straight line, and for box and hand bomb over top who can beat it, LEMME SEE HIM  ya can't, One guy watched me rum my col taper and **** his pants called his buddy and said you ain't gonna believe this all he could say is holy,


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Moore, after all of the discussions on here about it, why are you still wiping behind the box? Trust your box bro!


 I tried [your] double boxing with my 10'' ..Run the box till empty then trace..right? It worked well for me.. I'll try 2bucks double box on the next house..

Running the boxes came natural too me ..easy really.... BUT I just recently got them adjusted properly . There running like they should now ..very little edge.. I have a glass top range I use that to adjust the blade. Thanks for your boxing vid fr8train!:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey Moore, If you are runnin the small box for 1rst coat then that is the box you want to doublerun,we dont double the 10" , just the lil box (1rst coat). Others may do all there coats or none at all Im just sayin what works for us. I like to make that final pass,, my final pass if ya know what I mean:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I only run 2 sizes and im done.
Tape, 10" then a 12".
But I double box.
Kind'a figuring out what works best. Right now just double boxing like in my video seems to work really well. So I don't see any reason to change what works. I've tried doing it 2bucks way as well and it works very good also.
I just feel like im doing the house twice that way. lol. So I rather just pass it twice right away. Or one room at a time. Do the whole room, then do it right after the first pass is done.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> What is that moore 125 sheets? You got to get to boxing angles. You'd run those angles in 2 1/2 hours. They'd be done and ready to sand.


I just ordered this one PA .. 3.5 After buggin the chit out of everyone here about what brand to buy ,,It all came down to Columbia . It should be here Monday..I can't wait to try out capt's angle box with this new head...I will make a vid of my virgin run,,, it should be good for a few laughs ..

In the last 2 weeks I hung @ finished 20 boards ,,but I'm sitting here spending money on tools...ohh ..wait........................................shh!! ............the wife just walked by :sweatdrop::sweatdrop::sweatdrop:.........hehe!!
...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I just ordered this one PA .. 3.5 After buggin the chit out of everyone here about what brand to buy ,,It all came down to Columbia . It should be here Monday..I can't wait to try out capt's angle box with this new head...I will make a vid of my virgin run,,, it should be good for a few laughs ..
> 
> In the last 2 weeks I hung @ finished 20 boards ,,but I'm sitting here spending money on tools...ohh ..wait........................................shh!! ............the wife just walked by :sweatdrop::sweatdrop::sweatdrop:.........hehe!!
> ...


Nice buy Moore!!! :thumbsup: 
That's wicked awesome! Im excited for you!
That will pay itself off in a week or two. No worries.
Tell your wife to quit her b!tchin. Think of all the shoes you can buy her with all the extra money you'll be making now :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice :thumbsup:
Hey I just noticed that head has a cleaning hole at the top like the Tapepro heads have :thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> I just ordered this one PA .. 3.5 After buggin the chit out of everyone here about what brand to buy ,,It all came down to Columbia . It should be here Monday..I can't wait to try out capt's angle box with this new head...I will make a vid of my virgin run,,, it should be good for a few laughs ..
> 
> In the last 2 weeks I hung @ finished 20 boards ,,but I'm sitting here spending money on tools...ohh ..wait........................................shh!! ............the wife just walked by :sweatdrop::sweatdrop:.........hehe!!
> ...


I don't want to be a [email protected] but you really should tool your tape coat in some fashion. Angle heads don't do so well over hand wiped corners. It's not impossible but you probably won't be happy with the results or you'll end up boxing twice. Your first coat should go on with the tape if you want to live easy.
You could wool roller/ tape /corner roll/ skim with the 3.5 or a flusher :thumbup:
Or banjo /roll /skim if theres enough mud for that big head
Sooner or later you'll need a roller. You wife will understand.:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I don't want to be a [email protected] but you really should tool your tape coat in some fashion. Angle heads don't do so well over hand wiped corners. It's not impossible but you probably won't be happy with the results or you'll end up boxing twice. Your first coat should go on with the tape if you want to live easy.
> You could wool roller/ tape /corner roll/ skim with the 3.5 or a flusher :thumbup:
> Or banjo /roll /skim if theres enough mud for that big head
> Sooner or later you'll need a roller. You wife will understand.:yes:


I thought that's why Moore bought the angle head? Was to tape with...don't tell me you're still going to use the wool for taping?

Like P.A. said, you're going to have to do 2 passes with the angle head to have a nice finish if you're taping by hand first...
Unless you do like P.A. said above. But if you wipe your tapes by hand and then try coating them with the angle head you will most likely have to do 2 passes.


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I thought that's why Moore bought the angle head? Was to tape with...don't tell me you're still going to use the wool for taping?
> 
> Like P.A. said, you're going to have to do 2 passes with the angle head to have a nice finish if you're taping by hand first...
> Unless you do like P.A. said above. But if you wipe your tapes by hand and then try coating them with the angle head you will most likely have to do 2 passes.


An advice, please.
are you saying that with banjo/roller/ head to remove excess mud/just 1 coat with 3.5 head is enough? dont you need a 2nd coat?



> I only run 2 sizes and im done.
> Tape, 10" then a 12".
> (...) I've tried doing it 2bucks way as well and it works very good also.


How is 2buck's way? Double boxing with same box number?
Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I don't want to be a [email protected] but you really should tool your tape coat in some fashion. Angle heads don't do so well over hand wiped corners. It's not impossible but you probably won't be happy with the results or you'll end up boxing twice. Your first coat should go on with the tape if you want to live easy.
> You could wool roller/ tape /corner roll/ skim with the 3.5 or a flusher :thumbup:
> Or banjo /roll /skim if theres enough mud for that big head
> Sooner or later you'll need a roller. You wife will understand.:yes:


 No she won't... A Roller and 2.5 head soon .:thumbsup: Boxing twice is still a hell of lot faster than my current system..I'll see how things go ...I WILL do what you all say in due time. THANK YOU ALL!! for the much needed advice.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> No she won't... A Roller and 2.5 head soon .:thumbsup: Boxing twice is still a hell of lot faster than my current system..I'll see how things go ...I WILL do what you all say in due time. THANK YOU ALL!! for the much needed advice.


I can highly recommend tapepros/blueline internal roller, Its the only roller that has pivoting wheels that can find there own centre in out of square corners. Mines great. Same deal for there corner bead roller.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Moore there is a way without a roller. I have been having trouble with my tapes letting go with A/P . I figured out that the roller was squeezing too much mud out. So I now have a hybrid system. Load bed and cover the tape with the dunny brush, then wipe with the 3.5"head. They come up a treat. Pm me your address and I will send you a dunny brush.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Moore there is a way without a roller. I have been having trouble with my tapes letting go with A/P . I figured out that the roller was squeezing too much mud out. So I now have a hybrid system. Load bed and cover the tape with the funny brush, then wipe with the 3.5"head. They come up a treat. Pm me your address and I will send you a funny brush.


 You mean dunny or funny...what's a funny brush Gaz?:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Wouldn't my wool roller serve the same pupose as the funny brush?

Just thinking..







I've used my flusher heads behind the wool roller a few times.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The dunny brush acts like a roller and pushes the tape back tight. I dont know if the roller will do the same thing, if not the angle head will catch the tape.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

guijarrero said:


> An advice, please.
> are you saying that with banjo/roller/ head to remove excess mud/just 1 coat with 3.5 head is enough? dont you need a 2nd coat?
> 
> 
> ...


Well those are two different things GJ. Boxing and angles.
What me and P.A. were talking about was that if you apply the tape with a flusher or angle head, it fills out the tape and gives it a light coat at the same time. So it has already shaped your corner according to the angle head. After you tape, you only have to do one more pass.
So you tape with the flusher or angle head, then one more pass. Done.

Where as if someone was to tape or wipe by hand, the tape wouldn't be filled right away compared to if you ran a flusher or angle head.
Which mean's you'd have to apply your tape by hand, and then do 2 passes with your angle head.
Where as if you taped with it, one more pass would suffice. :yes:
Get it?
Boxes are the same as always.
Always 2 coats. Some guys on here I think do 3.
2Buck's double boxing method works great. But that's not considered to be 2 coats. That's still one coat. Your second pass just allows your first one to set up a bit so when you go over it again it takes out any fish eyes or pin holes in the finish.
You still have to run 2 different sized boxes.



moore said:


> No she won't... A Roller and 2.5 head soon .:thumbsup: Boxing twice is still a hell of lot faster than my current system..I'll see how things go ...I WILL do what you all say in due time. THANK YOU ALL!! for the much needed advice.


I don't think it was much needed advice Moore....
Your work always looks fantastic. This will just save you more time and make you more money. It is an investment like anything else and will take time to learn at first, but it will make you money! :yes:
And if ever you got questions or concerns or aren't sure how to run something, just give me a call. Glad to help out bro! 



gazman said:


> Moore there is a way without a roller. I have been having trouble with my tapes letting go with A/P . I figured out that the roller was squeezing too much mud out. So I now have a hybrid system. Load bed and cover the tape with the dunny brush, then wipe with the 3.5"head. They come up a treat. Pm me your address and I will send you a dunny brush.


Look what I received today Gazman!! :thumbup:
Thanks bro!! Just in time for the last beer in my fridge!!
Appreciate it man!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Look what I received today Gazman!! :thumbup:
> Thanks bro!! Just in time for the last beer in my fridge!!
> Appreciate it man!
> View attachment 4006


Your welcome PT/:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

gazman said:


> Moore there is a way without a roller. I have been having trouble with my tapes letting go with A/P . I figured out that the roller was squeezing too much mud out. So I now have a hybrid system. Load bed and cover the tape with the dunny brush, then wipe with the 3.5"head. They come up a treat. Pm me your address and I will send you a dunny brush.



Here is a pic of an angle done a described.

I will load a video tonight.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

You got me wondering PT......I see a toilet roll, a lunch box, a water bottle, and a brass bong...... beside your bed, hmmmmmm


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is the video I promised of taping an angle using the dunny brush and glazing with my sweet 3.5" northstar.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> You got me wondering PT......I see a toilet roll, a lunch box, a water bottle, and a brass bong...... beside your bed, hmmmmmm


Hahaha! Quite the imagination you have Kiwiman.
Toilet roll = Its allergy season.
Lunch box = Cash box
Water bottle = I drink water
Brass bong = Brass light


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Here is the video I promised of taping an angle using the dunny brush and glazing with my sweet 3.5" northstar.
> 2012-04-20_13-53-53_997.mp4 - YouTube


I see you're flushing from the bottom up, I've just started doing it that way after reading about it here and found it a lot better way of doing it :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Quite the imagination you have Kiwiman.
> Toilet roll = Its allergy season.
> Lunch box = Cash box
> Water bottle = I drink water
> ...


Good cover PT :shifty: That bong really does look like a lamp :laughing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Good cover PT :shifty: That bong really does look like a lamp :laughing:


Hahaha! Phew..Thank god!
Allot of work went into making you think that, I had to find a lamp shade and a flashlight to pull that off.


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

gazman said:


> I figured out that the roller was squeezing too much mud out. So I now have a hybrid system. Load bed and cover the tape with the dunny brush, then wipe with the 3.5"head.


Mixing 2 vids you uploaded it looks like really useful (brush+ fin head). As PT explained the wool roll is an old school way, this might be called taping corners 1.2 version
Thank you very much for sharing.. I saw the duny brush comment few times and was sure it was a kind of joke:thumbsup:


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

and the 
topcoat an angle by hand vid (



 ) also exelent:thumbsup:

knife + angle knife







this way works great


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> What is that moore 125 sheets? You got to get to boxing angles. You'd run those angles in 2 1/2 hours. They'd be done and ready to sand.


 Man!! Now I know why they cost so much...That's one complicated 
looking little tool..I just showed it to the whif. She was like  OMG
That's it!! That little thing...........LOL!!

My birthday is Friday ,,44,, Happy birthday to me:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I just showed it to the whif. She was like  OMG That's it!! That little thing...........LOL!!


Ya, we know Moore, but what did she say when you showed her the angle head!? :laughing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha! Just kidding bro! Im happy you're happy!
And ya, they are complicated little tools.
You'll love em im sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> Man!! Now I know why they cost so much...That's one complicated
> looking little tool..I just showed it to the whif. She was like  OMG
> That's it!! That little thing...........LOL!!
> 
> My birthday is Friday ,,44,, Happy birthday to me:thumbsup:


 
Happy b-day Moore, good choice. Tell sweetie unlike her that little thing is gonna pay itself off in no time. One note... when cleaning besure to squeeze the frames and get the mud out where they meet at the top of the head. Don't squeeze the frames when the head is dry. You could break a frame. $150 a piece.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Lubricate with ...silicone spray...right?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> Lubricate with ...silicone spray...right?


You can spray them with lube, I never do. I used to but they don't rust and I never noticed a difference. I just wet them before I use them and make sure the frames are moving freely.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Here is the video I promised of taping an angle using the dunny brush and glazing with my sweet 3.5" northstar.
> 2012-04-20_13-53-53_997.mp4 - YouTube


 What kind of paper tape Gaz..fiberfuse???


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Man!! Now I know why they cost so much...That's one complicated
> looking little tool..I just showed it to the whif. She was like  OMG
> That's it!! That little thing...........LOL!!
> 
> My birthday is Friday ,,44,, Happy birthday to me:thumbsup:


Happy birthday Moore, Mine was last Tuesday (big 50). So for my birthday present, I traded my 3.5 TT back in, for a 3.5 can-am. Got tired of the extra sanding, flare marks, and having to check every square inch of the angles with a light for lines........

But good luck with your new flusher :thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Happy birthday Moore, Mine was last Tuesday (big 50). So for my birthday present, I traded my 3.5 TT back in, for a 3.5 can-am. Got tired of the extra sanding, flare marks, and having to check every square inch of the angles with a light for lines........
> 
> But good luck with your new flusher :thumbup::whistling2:


 What's the :whistling2:for? You don't have faith in me? 

I understand your post ...I see where your coming from... :yes: thanks..!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> What's the :whistling2:for? You don't have faith in me?
> 
> I understand your post ...I see where your coming from... :yes: thanks..!


Nay, I was just trying to scatter your sheep on you.

Not questioning your workmanship, just trying to get you to worry about your purchase, before you use it

Happy b day again:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Nay, I was just trying to scatter your sheep on you.
> 
> Not questioning your workmanship, just trying to get you to worry about your purchase, before you use it
> 
> Happy b day again:thumbup:


lol! His purchase is fine 2buck! Leave the poor guy alone.
He'll just have to break it in and get used to it. Like anything else.
Moore will get the hang of it! :thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> Man!! Now I know why they cost so much...That's one complicated
> looking little tool..I just showed it to the whif. She was like  OMG
> That's it!! That little thing...........LOL!!
> 
> My birthday is Friday ,,44,, Happy birthday to me:thumbsup:



Good choice and Happy Birthday moore !arty:
I don't recall if you've used an angle head before but set it with a little nudge into the corner and don't push toooo hard.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Nay, I was just trying to scatter your sheep on you.
> 
> Not questioning your workmanship, just trying to get you to worry about your purchase, before you use it
> 
> Happy b day again:thumbup:


 I spoke with the tool god before I made my mind up on what angle head to buy..:yes: Your 50 in normal people years...but what are you in drywall years??


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I spoke with the tool god before I made my mind up on what angle head to buy..:yes: Your 50 in normal people years...but what are you in drywall years??


Add an extra 0 at the end of your age.
Im only 24, but I feel like im 240 :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I spoke with the tool god before I made my mind up on what angle head to buy..:yes: Your 50 in normal people years...but what are you in drywall years??


As old as the:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Happy b.day Moore:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy b day moore, If that anglehead catches tape in the corner and tears it then a flile pass or two accross the point helps, Also dont let your tape get to wet with mud before you pass that head over it..............You will find out why soon enough :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> What kind of paper tape Gaz..fiberfuse???



No not Fibafuse. Just using marco paper tape.:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is a short video of using the mudruner and 2.5" bonehead to top a few internals that I taped with the dunny brush.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZLhBaa-fxM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> No not Fibafuse. Just using marco paper tape.:thumbsup:


 Looks like some nice crisp tape..Almost stands up on It's own..By the looks of it..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Here is a short video of using the mudruner and 2.5" bonehead to top a few internals that I taped with the dunny brush.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZLhBaa-fxM&feature=youtu.be


The runner is one of my fav tools, Its just too easy :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> The runner is one of my fav tools, Its just too easy :yes:


That did look very easy!! Im not gonna lie. Looked effortless.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> The runner is one of my fav tools, Its just too easy :yes:


It is almost that easy it is fun.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> The runner is one of my fav tools, Its just too easy :yes:


explain why a bit more caz pls gimme some reasons
:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

After pumping 10' high angles ( walls and lids) from the ground this morning Im beat:yes: and you show this vid when I get home....:blink:...that does look slick though,


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> It is almost that easy it is fun.


It is fun, Its great, Im buzzing running the dam thing, 10 years of doing corners by hand like a f ing idiot, mutter, curse, swear.



Bazooka-Joe said:


> explain why a bit more caz pls gimme some reasons
> :yes:


I said many times joe, Im sure you can think of why, Havent you seen my runner clips, So easy.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I just might have to pick one up :yes:


----------

